# Seiko 6309 150m Diver



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This is one of my favourite Seiko divers. It's not really been off my wrist since I got it from Roy last thursday. It's a big watch that measures 48mm diagonally across the case from 10 to 4 (including the crown), 44mm from 9 to 3 across the case and the overall length of the watch, from lug tip to lug tip, is 49mm. I'm in two minds as to whether to have this one mildly customised - maybe just have the case & bezel beadblasted and I'd love to see what it looks like with a stainless steel bezel insert from the 300m Tuna can diver. I think the bezel insert fitted now is a replacement as it only has 3 dots between the triangle at 12 and the 5 minute marker. It doesn't matter at all though & I'm probably going to keep it as it is .............. at least until after Christmas. The watch dates from July 1979







.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's another picture


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

And finally


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Ah Lovely the 6309 150M Diver























My second favourite watch in my own hoard [1st being the 6105-8110]

I've now got 2x of the cushion cased 6309-704x's and 2x of the 6309-729x's and they are all stunning quality






























Are you going to restore the dial back to original round indice model or leave it as is? Since it is going to be a custom/modified watch leaving it as it is won't really matter.

It'll be interesting to see what sort Customisation you'll make to this watch... I'm sure that 'Bry's Blasting' will be involved somewhere down the line... I really like the case he did for me... May even ask him to do me a couple of other ones early next year.























I look forward to perhaps seeing the photos of your newest project watch sometime next year...

Mike


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Mike,

I always thought that the dials with the rectangular indices were intended for the American market and that those with round indices were intended for the European and home market. Of course I may well be talking rubbish - it wouldn't be the first time







.

I suspect a bit of beadblasting may well happen when I've had the watch a while, I've got the last of Roys MOD style dials to use but I need to get some diferent hands if I'm going to fit that. However I think it would look too much like my Yao diver if I fitted this dial. So I may be ordering a different dial and hand set (from Mr Yao) in the New Year. I have an aftermarket set of dial and hands on the for my Seiko 6105 (coming from America) - I'm wondering if I might be better keeping my 6105 original and complete with it's patina of age (ok it's scruffy







) and fitting the replacements to the 6309? What do you think? As stated above I like rectangular/square indices better than round ones and the date only feature of the 6105 dial wouldn't be a problem either. Maybe I'll fit the new 6105 dial to the 6309 and the new 6105 hands to the 6105 - as these are its worst feature. Whatever I end up doing I'll make sure that I post some pictures.

I'm off to do some decorating


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Hello Paul

Yes I know what you mean about the square or round indices difference between the American market and every where else but as far as I am aware these differences were only introduced with the 7s26 Movt. Skx Series... Indices were 6105-square 6306-round 6309-704x-round 6309-729x-square 7002-square Skx-both square & round dependant on the Market.

But I think with the 6309's that the only difference between the two market of America & everywhere else was calling them either a 6309-7040 or 6309-7049 But all the Cushion cased 6309-704x's had round indices and the square ones were fitted on the smaller cased 6309-729x models.

I know what you mean about keeping the aged look on the 6105 and their hands do tend to age faster than the dial... neither of mine has the traffic light red part of the second hand look anymore still they're original hands but both dots are now greenish white... Both well used and definitely not NOS... Well that's really not surprising since they are both now 30+ yrs old and the one on my wrist as I type this has had 14yrs of hard wear just from me!!!!























Obviously if you prefer the square indices over the round... and prefer to put it into the larger cushion case... there is absolutely no reason why you shouldn't think of the keeping of the 729x dial as part of the personal customisation... each watch is after all a personal statement...!!!























Mike


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

If you do however decide to replace the dial and hands on this particular 6309 then drop me a line I've got a 6309-729x case [with a really battered/scratched crystal] that I would just love to reactivate and I've just bought a white faced 6309 seiko 5 [4 o'clock winder] with a broken crystal that could provide a movt. [i bought it as a spare movt. but hate to see it just sit there!]

That's the problem with buying spares & repairs watches for 1 particular part... you end up with lots of other bits!!!!

Mike

You've Just Gotta Love a Seiko...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have some dials (Round & Square markers ), crystals, hands and bezel inserts.

All new aftermarket ones.

If anyone wishes to purchase any of these items then please contact me, I only have a few though.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Some gorgeous shots there Paul, the second one on first glance reminded me of the SS 40th









KITT - you know your stuff mate - I preffered the square indices then the round now I like them both









From my collecting point of view I prefer original if I can get it









Derek


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Hi Roy do you have a crystal for a 4205? if not do you know the dimmensions


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Dave ,

I will need the rest of the model number.

Please email it to me.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> and I'd love to see what it looks like with a stainless steel bezel insert from the 300m Tuna can diver.


If you can find a supply of these please let me know...I cant find any...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> and I'd love to see what it looks like with a stainless steel bezel insert from the 300m Tuna can diver.
> 
> If you can find a supply of these please let me know...I cant find any...


Unfortunately neither can I


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks Roy the full number is 020 137 then 4205-015B FO A


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I do not have one in stock

If you want me to order you one then please Email me.


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Please Roy


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

BTW Roy does that come with seals if it doesn't could you order me those as well.Sorry to take up board space but I'm having email problems.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The seals are obsolete, cannot obtain them.


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Best excuse not to wash the dishes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Hello Paul
> 
> Yes I know what you mean about the square or round indices difference between the American market and every where else but as far as I am aware these differences were only introduced with the 7s26 Movt. Skx Series... Indices were 6105-square 6306-round 6309-704x-round 6309-729x-square 7002-square Skx-both square & round dependant on the Market.
> 
> ...


Mike

Thanks for the info on Diver dials, very educational.









I've made a note in my book.









I've owned a few Seiko divers in the past and am starting to take an interest again now I've got most Swiss watches I've ever wanted.









The trouble is there seem to be a lot around with aftermarket dials, bezel inserts and hands and I like all my stuff as original as possible. Are original dials, hands and bezel inserts not available from Seiko?

Got a 7002-7001 on its way from a friend in the US and I've ordered a new 007J diver also, of course I'll be keeping my eyes open for anything nice.









Thanks again.


----------

